
So you want to reform democracy - jrowley
https://medium.com/@joshuatauberer/so-you-want-to-reform-democracy-7f3b1ef10597#.cc53frkwl
======
ghughes
> If there was an idea that could ‘fix’ democracy, it would have been thought-
> up already.

If everyone accepted this fallacy, nothing would ever get built.

